# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Cant Complete Sleep Paralysis

## Examination

I am able to induce sleep paralysis but I can never fully enter it.  As soon as I feel the vibrations and my body being sucked into my bed, I try to relax and let my body do the work but the feelings go away after about what seems to be 30 seconds.

Im not rolling over or anything.  Im just lying still and the feelings go away.  I can do this about 5 times before I am too awake.  Then I give up or fall asleep.

What should I do?

----------


## Conquer

I used to get that too. Hopefully if you ignore the absence of it enough (and try not to acknowledge the first feeling of it) then it will come back. Usually I would get like "layers" after it went away the first time.

Gl.

----------


## Examination

I dont really care about being able to induce the feeling more times.  I just want to get it done the first time.  How do I slip into sleep paralysis?  My problem is the vibrations are disappearing and I have to try again.

----------


## BigFan

> I dont really care about being able to induce the feeling more times.  I just want to get it done the first time.  How do I slip into sleep paralysis?  My problem is the vibrations are disappearing and I have to try again.



hmm, are you trying this when you first get to sleep, because, you won't get SP at this point? Your best bet is to try it after a couple hours of sleep. I remember getting vibrations, numbiness and some heaviness but that was when I tried to WILD when I first went to sleep. If you try to WILD after a couple of hours of sleep, you would get much better results assuming you aren't doing that  :tongue2:

----------


## Examination

No Im doing this after waking up in the middle of the night and getting up.  Its too hard to do without any sleep first.

Im not talking about any mild tingling sensations or anything like that.  This is the whole intense intro to SP sensation with the loud ringing/buzzing noises and hallucinations/flashing images that go along with it.

Right at this point, I cant seem to get myself to relax enough to slip into SP.  I believe Im relaxing, just letting my body get sucked into the ground but nothing really happens from there.  The intense feelings just go away and I try a few more times and give up or cant induce it anymore.

----------


## Alexander1656

Try listening to Binary Beats.  I like BinaryBeats.com

----------


## jmanjohn

I have the same problem. And i'm still looking for help.

----------


## ZedBias

Yea I get the same problem, had it last night, all the classic symtoms:

Falling through bed
Heavy sensation
Ringing ears
Vibrations etc

But it never goes any further than that. After about, what feels like 30-60 secs, these all dissapear and im back to normal. Really annoying  :Sad:

----------


## RapidWardrobe

Is it normal to feel really heavy, find it not working, but when you decided to get up your arms still feel really tingly?

----------


## lonestarx

yea... im going through the samething...

I dont understand. In SP you cant move at all?

Because I think I got the whole idea of SP wrong.

i dont know if im a natural at inducing SP but to be honest most of my attempts were before bed. But I had a nap yesterday woke up and couldnt get into SP. 

I usaully get tingly then my whole body goes numb but i can feel it . My body and face feels like cement. I know this cause I can still move so when I do I can my face and body stiff and nose all cleared lol

Im gonna try to do it tonight with WBTB this time maybe thats the main diffrience i dont know. It kills me cause I can stay still for an hour or more before bed still as can be, feeling all tingly but again i can move  :Sad:

----------


## lonestarx

heres the thing that bugs me though:

Last time I woke up i decided to WILD( I dont usualy wake up during the night anymore for some odd reason lol I broke up the habit lol). I decided to try but I was so tired I just laid there barely keeping my mind awake then I felt a slight tingle then boom my eyes were awake and my fingers were stretching towards the ceiling but I got excited and woke up.

I dont know if it will be that easy for me but ill try. Im gonna set my alarm 4 or 5 rs after sleep ill post back.

----------


## vinn

I also have this problem, ill be in sp for a while though and nothing will happen, ill than try and open my eyes or roll over into the dream world and it just gets me out of sp.

----------


## ClearView

Like all the people above me and beyond, I too have the same problem.
However, I am still working at it, and so far 7 naps, and 4 SP's that never finished. These naps are all in a row, with a 15 min breaks in between of me on the forums.
If this problem is just a lack of experience, it is good, because I still have my entire life to figure it out :p

-Dave

----------


## jmanjohn

We really need an expert in this posting. We all keep saying how we are messing up, you think someone would say something to actually help it.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Same problem over here :/ I think I've given up on WILD at this point lol

----------


## lonestarx

hmmmm... okays well heres what happened:

I fell asleep around 1:30am or so. I had a alarm set for 7am. I ended up waking around 6:30 naturally. I stumbled around to the bathroom. When I was done i got into bed and closed my eyes. stood still for awhile. felt my body go numb but not SP numb atleast i dont think. Then I acidently moved. So I tried a WILD variation were u constantly move every ten mins to a diffrient position. supposdely it brings SP faster. Didnt happened..

Thats all that happened one point it got pretty strong but it faded dont know whatss up hmm...

----------


## Dire

> As soon as I feel the vibrations and my body being sucked into my bed, I try to relax and let my body do the work but the feelings go away after about what seems to be 30 seconds.



While I haven't yet even attempted to properly WILD, I have spent a good deal of time experimenting with the onset of SP. I had the same problem at first, so I may be able to help.

I was looking into SP exit strategies, and all of the different sources had the same thing at the top of the list; change your breathing pattern. Because breathing is both a voluntary _and_ involuntary function, you have should have control of it through even the deepest onset of SP. The idea is, taking slow deep deliberate breaths will cause the body to recognize the brain is awake and controlling your lungs, and then snap out of SP. The more I thought about it, the more the idea that there was a fundamental link between SP and the body's breathing pattern seemed to make sense.

Back to the problem at hand. At first, I'd be laying as still as possible, waiting for my body to fall asleep while trying to keep an internal focus. After a while, I'd feel vibrations and heaviness in my feet. I'd recognize that this was the onset of SP, and two things would happen. The *first* is I'd try to explore the feeling as thoroughly as possible. I'd pay attention to how it made my legs and feet feel, it's progression to the rest of the body, if I could still feel the socks I was wearing, etc. What this did was change the nice internal focus I had worked so hard to achieve to an external one, which may not entirely ruin SP, but it doesn't make the process any easier. 

The *second* thing I was doing was giving my body a very stern "Relax" command. When I send myself the cue to relax, I concentrate on releasing any tension in my muscles, and taking slow deep calming breaths. As counter-intuitive as it seems, I found this to be what was keeping me from inducing SP.

Chances are good that if your body is relaxed enough for SP to begin to set in, you don't need to tell yourself to relax any more than it already is. Doing so may even alert your body that your brain is still functioning. Everyone is different, but for the most part, the sleeping body takes short shallow breaths spaced at even intervals. It draws just enough breath to satisfy the body's need for oxygen, and no more. Deep breathing can be a cue to your body that your brain is still awake, thus reversing the onset of SP. My advice to you would be to completely ignore the SP as it sets in, and keep that internal focus.

NOTE: the shallow breathing thing was really hard for me to replicate. I tried to consciously replicate my sleeping breath rate, but breathing shallow got me a bit panicky, which _really_ set back the SP. The trick is not to concentrate on breathing at all, which can be tricky. What ended up working for me was counting heartbeats. This technique ended up not being disruptive enough to take me away from my internal focus, but just enough to distract me from thinking about breathing all the time. The brain lets go, you switch from voluntary to involuntary breathing, the body thinks the brain is asleep, and badda bing, you've got yourself some full bodied SP. Again, I'm no authority, but this really worked for me. Hope it helps ^ ^

----------


## ah19

i highly agree dire, i have trouble because i panic with the shallow breathing.. i will try the heartbeat trick

----------


## Dire

> i have trouble because i panic with the shallow breathing.. i will try the heartbeat trick



The trouble with the heartbeat trick can be that many WILD techniques require that you count breaths. Your heart typically beats a lot faster than your body naturally draws breath, so some adjustment may be in order. My quick fix with that was to count every other, or sometimes every third heartbeat. 

Another problem I've run into is when you concentrate on your heart in your chest, it can feel as if it's beating a lot harder than it actually is, which can be pretty distracting. Like all things good, it'll require some time. After spending a while counting heartbeats, I've consciously gotten used to shallow breathing while still awake, so I rarely use the technique anymore. Good luck to ya.

----------


## ah19

Yes I tried the heartbeat trick but its impossible to ignore the suffocating feeling.. What can I do?????????????

----------


## ah19

Nevermind, for any one else having trouble you just have to SUCK IT UP and focus on other thoughts and dont worry about your breathing.. like someone else said, your brain is a complex biological computer and it's primary objective in life is to keep you alive so just trust it.

----------


## ClearView

Well said. If you just ignore what happens in SP and go along with it everything will be great.

-CV

----------


## KevSailorMan

I find it interesting that a thread about SP is not accompanied by stories of horror, Old Hag references, or anything of that nature.  Have you all simply not undergone such experiences?  Or is negative SP sort of old news for this website?  I myself have devoted hundreds of hours of research into negative SP and have regrettably attained little credible knowledge.

----------


## Dire

While I can't claim to be an authority on the subject, I can say for certain that SP in my own personal experience has never been a threatening thing. The state itself is actually pretty easily defeatable for me. I spend way more time worrying about losing SP than losing _myself_ to it.  :tongue2:  I think that all the horror stories are part of the reason SP is so difficult for people to attain at first.

----------


## ClearView

Yep, SP is not in fact horrible. Those who report negative signs of SP, are those who were expecting the worse of it. It all is in the matter of your mindset. If you think it will be fun, it will be. But if not.. there you go.

-CV

----------


## ah19

yes i was trying to WILD today and whenever i get a creepy feeling I just imagine that its not creepy and it stops

----------


## Examination

> I find it interesting that a thread about SP is not accompanied by stories of horror, Old Hag references, or anything of that nature.  Have you all simply not undergone such experiences?  Or is negative SP sort of old news for this website?  I myself have devoted hundreds of hours of research into negative SP and have regrettably attained little credible knowledge.



Ive experienced the old hag feeling many times and I know exactly how scary it is.  Ive woken up convinced that there was an person standing right next to me ready to take my soul or do something horrible to me.  But to get to that point, I have to first become paralyzed.  I find that I am only able to wake up paralyzed.

Consciously slipping into sleep paralysis is my problem.  I am only able to consciously get to the point where I can still resist the feeling of my body or soul being dragged underneath my bed.  Its the feeling of your head being sucked into your pillow with the loud ringing/train rushing noise.  The kind of sound one would hear during an intense flashback like in the movies.  My natural reaction was to resist it but Ive learned to just let it happen.  

Still, knowing that nothing is going to happen and trying my best to just let whatever happen happen, I find myself breaking free from that feeling even though I dont want to.  Thats the problem.  My body/mind naturally rejects it, while Im consciously trying to keep it from doing so by relaxing.

I assume if I am able to allow my body to get sucked into my bed, I will enter sleep paralysis.

----------


## Examination

My question for you guys is, do you guys experience the terrifying feeling of being sucked into your bed while going into sleep paralysis or do you guys just find yourself in sleep paralysis after lying still for a while?

Most people talk about the old hag feeling when theyre in sleep paralysis.  No one ever mentions anything about the phase before sleep paralysis completion.  The phase where the feelings are most violent for me.

Ill explain a little more just in case.  I first feel my head getting very numb and light and thats when I instantly know whats coming up next.  Then I get the feeling of being on a rollercoaster but only on my head.  It feels like my brain is being pulled right out of my skull and into my bed.  Then about 5 seconds later, I get that feeling but on my entire body.  Like my entire body is being pulled into the bed.  The feeling is accompanied by a sound that sounds exactly like standing next to a passing train.  Sometimes a loud ringing noise is mixed right in, the kind you hear when a gun goes off right next to your ear.

I experience all this in about 10 to 15 seconds intervals.  After about 5 failed attempts to enter sleep paralysis, assuming what happens after really is sleep paralysis, I am too awake to induce the feelings again.  And since the best time to do WILDs is during a nap or waking up at night, I dont have so many chances to try.

----------


## Odawg28

Same here

----------

